# What's normal spotting for a female in heat?



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi 

Just wondering what expectations I should have for how heavy Annie's periods will be. She's in about day six or so of spotting (her first cycle, who-hoo) and we've been consistently seeing 3-4 drops of blood a few times per day in kitchen where she stays most of the day (when she's not crated). Just a few minutes ago, she stood up and there was...not a pool of blood, but something very thin about three inches across, partially smeared. I had been used to her just spotting a bit when she stood up and stuff.

Anything to be concerned about? FWIW, she was exercised this morning for the first time in about two days (I was out of town). No other signs of anything else going on.

Just thought I'd ask, I figure everything it fine, but it might be nice if you all could characterize an *abnormal* heat cycle.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Seems just fine by me, you probably find less next period <cause she learns to clean her self better.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Seems just fine by me, you probably find less next period <cause she learns to clean her self better.


Yes, in the rare intact females I've owned or fostered, they (adults) were perfect at it. I mean, there was no clue except for the external (neighborhood boy dogs come a-callin' stuff).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

On the other side of the coin, I had one female that was an absolute slob about careing for herself. Luckily she was an outside dog.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> On the other side of the coin, I had one female that was an absolute slob about careing for herself. Luckily she was an outside dog.


I think Annie's figuring it out. I did not anticipate how edgy she is around every other dog, though...we'll see some 50 yards off and she'll start yipping and straining towards them. What's the best way to deal with this stuff? Should I have the expectation that she'll walk lead and correct her? She gets wound up so it would have to be a pretty strong one to bring her down. I ended up just trying to break her line of sight a lot, reverse directions, etc. but she never really came back down. And this was at the end of some ball retrieve in water and a long mid-day walk.


----------

